# color cane che fugge



## pollyjean

Salve.

Qualcuno conosce l'espressione "color cane che fugge", usata per indicare un colore incerto, indistinto?
Vorrei sapere se si tratta di una frase fatta comune nell'italiano attuale e se esistono siti (oltre a Wikipedia) che raccolgano modi di dire/frasi fatte italiane con spiegazioni ed etimologie.

Grazie


----------



## Mariano50

È un'espressione tipica del sardo (colori 'e cani fuenti), devo però ammettere di non averla mai sentita in italiano. 
Sarebbe interessante sapere dove l'hai sentita e da chi!


----------



## pollyjean

Si tratterebbe di un equivalente italiano dell'inglese "sky-blue pink", anche se non mi convince del tutto perchè trovo "color cane che fugge" un po' obsoleta. In rete l'ho trovata come espressione locale sarda e siciliana e come titolo di un libro di uno scrittore inglese. Ma vorrei sapere se è ancora in uso in italiano...


----------



## Salegrosso

La trovo molto bella e ingegnosa, ma non l'avevo mai sentita prima d'ora. 
Nonostante abbia vari amici di origini sarde. 
Evidentemente l'espressione e' prettamente isolana.


----------



## trier2007

Pensavo che fosse un modo di dire prettamente...salentino (in salentino si dice "colore de cane quannu fusce")! Mi avete fatto crollare una certezza!


----------



## SunDraw

Salegrosso said:


> bella e ingegnosa, ma non l'avevo mai sentita prima d'ora


Lo stesso per me, e aggiungo che penso non si usi proprio dalle mie parti.

La direi una resa in italiano di un'espressione regionale. 

In italiano avremmo qualcosa di simile nella parola unica "svanito", ma ovviamente perdendo il gusto della figurazione (eccezionale quella "fuga": l'azzurrino di un perdersi all'orizzonte...).

(Ci sarebbe anche "svampito", nel senso "che ha perso di forza", ma direi che si usa più per un sapore, volendo, che per un colore).

Per la sfumatura "sky blue pink" a me in italiano viene in mente "ceruleo", ma mi riservo di scovare dell'altro...

In quanto al web, da parte mia posso solo suggerire ricerche per:
- modi di dire
- frasi fatte
- espressioni
- locuzioni
- proverbi
- frasario
- fraseologia
...


----------



## bubu7

Vista la zona di diffusione (Puglia, Sardegna, Sicilia) si potrebbe anche ipotizzare un prestito dallo spagnolo, legato alla passata dominazione in quei territori...
Si potrebbe provare a porre il quesito nel forum spagnolo-italiano. 

P. s.
Ecco cos'ho trovato in rete: 



> Tutto avrebbe gradito perciò tranne una storia «color cane che fugge», come dicono a Barcellona, vale a dire effimera, nebulosa, dalle sembianze o dalle sfumature indeterminate, come quella che gli sta capitando.


----------



## Paperina68

Sì, certo, è un modo di dire per indicare un colore indefinito, non meglio identificabile.
Ciao )


----------



## la italianilla

Bella questa espressione. Anche se in effetti pare esagerata: il colore del cane che fugge si può distinguere più o meno...a meno che non sia un razzo 
A parte gli scherzi, interessante il link di bubu, si potrebbe anche, ipoteticamente, vedere la relazione tra l'uso a Barcellona e il sardo, visto che nel nord Sardegna c'è stata appunto una grossa influenza del catalano.
Però mi sembra interessante anche l'ultimo intervento di Paperina: l'espressione sembra esser diffusa in diverse zone!


----------



## 8bia

Confermo anch'io quanto già detto. Color cane che fugge (color 'e cani fuendi in sardo) è un espressione molto usata nella mia zona (sud della sardegna) e si usa, appunto, per indicare un colore non meglio definito.

P.S. non vi immaginate nemmeno il mio stupore (=>) nel trovare un'espressione del genere al primo ingresso su questo forum , anche perchè pensavo fosse tipicamente sarda.


----------



## Paperina68

Forse è di origine sarda, comunque io l'ho sentita anche in Campania e in una canzone di Claudio Baglioni, intitolata "Strep tease".
Ciao!

*S*cusate, strip tease!


----------



## rawbee

*A*nche io l'ho sentita spesso dai miei parenti, che sono tutti campani


----------



## masda2000

Ciao Ragazzi,
quest' espressione si usa anche dalle mie parti e cioè nella provincia di Reggio Calabria "u culuri du cani chi fuji"
Di solito si usa per un colore indistinto ma spesso in senso lievemente spregiativo 
Ciao


----------



## Crisidelm

SunDraw said:


> Per la sfumatura "sky blue pink" a me in italiano viene in mente "ceruleo", ma mi riservo di scovare dell'altro...
> 
> ...



Non ho mai visto un rosa ceruleo


----------



## la italianilla

Ci sta tutta l'interpretazione di Mariano, ho anche letto il tuo topic nella sezione di Catalano ! Probabilmente (scrivo probabilmente, mi salvo con questo, vista l'incertezza) deriva dal catalano: nel Nord Sardegna parlano una variante del catalano (pensate che addirittura ad Alghero ci son ancora delle vie scritte in "Catalano", anche se il loro dialetto non è proprio identico al catalano odierno, se così si può dire). Oltre alla lingua conservano diverse tradizioni, molte delle quali lasciate appunto dagli aragonesi. Poiché gli Aragonesi si insediarono per diverso tempo anche nel sud Italia è possibile che questo tipo di influenza giustifichi l'uso dell'espressione in questione anche in altre parti oltre la Sardegna! 
Mia personale opinione, ovviamente!


----------



## trier2007

La spiegazione dell'origine catalana è interessantissima!!! Vorrei ora tornare al senso dell'espressione; in salentino la si usa per indicare un colore indefinito, ma con una connotazione decisamente ironica e peggiorativa. 
Per fare un esempio, se dicessi di una persona che ha i capelli color "de cane quannu fusce", non le starei certo facendo un complimento : oltre a indefinito, il colore in questione è oggettivamente sgradevole. 
La connotazione ironico-peggiorativa è presente anche nel sardo, nel campano e nel catalano?


----------



## Mariano50

Confermo, la connotazione in sardo è ironico-dispregiativa!


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in siciliano è tuttora usata, e significa colore indefinibile, cioè per quei colori che non rientrano nella nomenclatura ufficiale, ma non mi sembra che abbia senso dispregiativo.


----------



## bubu7

bubu7 said:


> Si potrebbe provare a porre il quesito nel forum spagnolo-italiano.


 
Ho aperto una discussione nel forum Italiano-Spagnolo, guardate qui.

Mariano50 è stato più bravo aprendo una discussione nel forum Catalano (nella quale è presente una citazione tratta da un dizionario della lingua catalana).


----------



## nikis

pollyjean said:


> Salve.
> 
> Qualcuno conosce l'espressione "color cane che fugge", usata per indicare un colore incerto, indistinto?
> Vorrei sapere se si tratta di una frase fatta comune nell'italiano attuale e se esistono siti (oltre a Wikipedia) che raccolgano modi di dire/frasi fatte italiane con spiegazioni ed etimologie.
> 
> Grazie


 


Io non l'avevo mai sentita ma la trovo davvero carina!!!


----------



## Paperina68

No, neanche in Campania ha un senso dispregiativo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In catalano si può anche dire "colore *ala di mosca*". Avete anche voi questo modo di dire? Quali espressioni esistono in italiano per indicare un colore indefinito?

Vi prego di correggermi gli errori - grazie mille


----------



## SunDraw

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Quali espressioni esistono in italiano per indicare un colore indefinito?


Bella domanda: non me ne viene in mente una!

Me la caverò riportando che per l'indefinitezza possiamo dire:
- premettere "un colorino": es. un colorino giallo chiaro;
aggettivare:
- per pallido: slavato, sbiadito
- per incerto: indefinibile, nebuloso, vago
- per poco vivo: smorto
- per delicato, sfumato: pastello ("tinta pastello" )
- per incupito e corrotto: marcio
...
Magari colore o tinta "indistinti", ma direi non si possa aggettivare con "indistinto" un colore in sé.

Pallido e incerto son resi, ma solo per alcuni colori, anche con il suffisso "-ino": azzurrino, celestino, giallino, verdino, verdolino... ma *non* bianchino, bluino (c'è l'azzurro), rossino (c'è il rosa), nerino (c'è il grigio) ecc.
Quasi ogni colore base se incerto e poco convincente con "-astro" e "-ognolo": biancastro, bluastro, grigiastro, nerastro... giallognolo, verdognolo... ma *non* azzurrastro, violastro, nerognolo...
Direi di una nota indistinta anche nella sostantivazione in "-ore", ma non sono molte: biancore, grigiore, rossore.
Ancora indeterminatezza con un participio: arrossato, azzurrato, brunito, dorato, ingiallito...

Dopodiché via di mezzetinte: rosellina un po' fucsia... 
Tra gli accostamenti più formidabili che ricordo, un bel "marroncino cacca di bimbo"...

(Ora mi si perdoni l'OT, ma poi finisce che non mi dò altra occasione). In verità è giusto un po' che sto pensando a una *lista di colori che sia ricca linguisticamente*, da associare al Glossario base proposto da WR, ma non è cosa da poco, anche perché meriterebbe, oltre che una verifica di consistenza, un riferimento al lavoro esistente: ad esempio - per non dire nei settori più specifici (editoria, tessuti e pittura classici) - in informatica (vedi tabelle _html_).

Ogni tanto mi segno una tinta, ma conoscendomi (100 ne pensa e mezza ne fa), chissà quando la proporrò!

acqua?, acquamarina, albicocca, amaranto, ambra, antracite, argento, avio/aviazione, avorio, (beige), bruno, cacca di bimbo, caffè, caffelatte, cammello, canna di fucile, caramello, carminio, carota / pel di carota, carminio, carta da zucchero, castano, ceruleo, ciano, ciclamino, ciliegia, cinereo, cinerino, cobalto, confetto, corallo, crema, cremisi, fragola, fucsia, fumo di londra, granata, lavanda, lilla, limone, magenta, malva, melanzana, navy, ocra, oliva, oltremare, oro, pervinca, porpora, prussia, rame, rosa shocking, rubino, ruggine, sabbia, salmone, scarlatto, senape, seppia, smeraldo, terra di siena, tiziano, turchese, vermiglio...


----------



## chiquitida

Ciao,
mi fa davvero sorridere! Io credevo si usasse solo qui a Bari! E non la conoscono neanche tutti! Da noi si dice per indicare una persona dal colorito spento o malaticcio, oppure il colore del viso di chi ha preso un grosso spavento! E anche qui ha un tono assolutamente ironico! Tipo: 
"che ti è successo? _tin' u' color du can quan' fusc'_!"
A quanto pare però la si usa solo qui giù in meridione!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io l'espressione "color cane che fugge" la conosco, però effettivamente a Firenze non credo si usi.
Se l'ho sentita in casa è probabile che venisse da mio padre, che era siciliano.

Però, come ha scritto qualcun altro, compare anche nel testo di una vecchissima canzone di Baglioni, che è romano di origini umbre.
Quindi o si usa anche a Roma, oppure anche lui potrebbe averla sentita da qualcuno di altre regioni e inserita in una canzone.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chiquitida said:


> Ciao,
> mi fa davvero sorridere! Io credevo si usasse solo qui a Bari! E non la conoscono neanche tutti! Da noi si dice per indicare una persona dal colorito spento o malaticcio, oppure il colore del viso di chi ha preso un grosso spavento! E anche qui ha un tono assolutamente ironico! Tipo:
> "che ti è successo? _tin' u' color du can quan' fusc'_!"
> A quanto pare però la si usa solo qui giù in meridione!


 
Il modo di dire "color cane che fugge" è abbastanza usata in catalano. Visto l'espansione della corona catalano aragonese nel Meridione italiano e le vostre isole, forse si tratta di una influenza venuta da queste parti. Poi, Chiquitida, "Tin' u' color du can quan' fusc" sembra proprio catalano.


----------



## kitiara76

Sono incappata per caso in questa discussione.
Mia nonna, milanese doc, usava spesso "color can che scappa", per indicare un colore indefinito, tendenzialmente sul giallino, o almeno io nel ricordo lo associo ad un giallo beige. Mi è sempre piaciuta molto questa epressione.
Non mi sembra però sia molto usata a Milano, mio nonno era siciliano, probabilmente mia nonna l'evava imparata da lui.


----------



## pizzi

Nella mia famiglia molto mista ho sempre sentito il _color can che scappa_.

Nella lista di colori indefiniti, mi permetto di aggiungere il color _isabella_, che è la tonalità equivalente alla striscia di zozzo che rimane sui colletti e sui polsini delle camicie (da Isabella di Castiglia, che pare non si lavasse mai) e il suo fantastico equivalente _pansa de mùnega_ (ventre di suora)


----------



## infinite sadness

Dalle mie parti si dice "colore del cane che corre".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz e ciao, Fabrizio!  

Dalle mie parti non si usa ... o, meglio, non l'ho mai sentita!
Però l'ho trovata nel testo di una canzone di Claudio Baglioni "Un ometto mezza età cerca invano compagnia, ha il vestito nuovo colore cane che fugge ..." (Citazioni - "Solo")


----------



## pizzi

Oggi ho sentito dire da una signora dell'appennino pistoiese:_ color starnuto_


----------



## Luca1986

Nel _Dizionario dei Modi di Dire_ in linea, sotto la voce _cane_, ho trovato questo (sottolineatura mia):
*
color can che scappa • *Colore che non si può definire con precisione, tra il bruno e il  grigiastro, come quello di un ipotetico cane in fuga che non si riesce a  distinguere bene.


----------



## Maioneselover

Mi sembra che Moravia la usasse nel racconto del bagarospo nel piatto, se la memoria non mi inganna "Una serata con gli amici"  Ma non ricordo proprio a cosa fosse riferita la metafora.


----------



## Antonio Attanasio

Mio padre, nato in Sicilia nel 1908, usava dire "color can che scappa". Quindi, a meno che non abbia imparato questa espressione in Lombardia, dove è vissuto dai 17 anni, confermo che si tratta di un'espressione non solo sarda, ma più genericamente meridionale. Per quanto riguarda l'espressione inglese "blue-sky pink", non credo sia del tutto equivalente a "color can che scappa" (o color can che fugge) nel senso di "colore indefinito". Mi ricorda piuttosto il "rosso erba" o il "giallo mare" che, più che "colore indefinito", stanno a significare "non ho la minima idea di quale colore sia e non me ne importa".


----------

